# فكرة البلوتوث



## مهند عبدالله (1 يوليو 2007)

قد يراود البعض الشؤال عن البلوتوث وماهو وكيفيه عمله .........الخ...لكم هذه المعلومات ..والفائده للجميع.. 

البلوتوث 
تعريف البلوتوث : من هو بلوتوث ؟ - بلوتوث هو أحد الملوك الإسكندنافيين الذين عاشوا في القرن العاشر للميلاد وهو من مشاهير الملوك في أوروبا 
بلوتوث هو معيار تم تطويره من قبل مجموعة من شركات الالكترونيات للسماح لأي جهازين الكترونيين - حاسوبات وتلفونات خلوية ولوحات المفاتيح - بالقيام بعملية اتصال لوحدهما بدون أسلاك أو كابلات أو أي تدخل من قبل المستخدم . 
صمم بلوتوث كمعيار من أجل أن يعمل على طبقتين : 
1) يوفر أرضية للاتفاق من خلال الدرجة المادية - فمعيار بلوتوث هو معيار درجات تردد الراديو 
2) ويوفر أرضية للاتفاق في الدرجات التي هي أعلى من الدرجة المادية، فهو يحل مسائل من قبيل متى سيتم ارسال البيانات ومعدل ارسال البيانات والتأكد من وصول البيانات بصورة خالية من الخطأ 
الشركات التي تنتمي إلى مجموعة الاهتمام الخاص ببلوتوث ، والتي يقدر عددها بحوالي 1000 شركة ، تريد أن تحل اتصالات الراديو البلوتوثية محل الأسلاك لوصل خطوط الهاتف والكمبيوترات . 
في بداية عام 1998م كانت بداية ظهور تقنية البلوتوث شراكة بين : نوكيا ، اي بي إم ، أريكسون ، إنتل وتوشيبا . وكان إنشاء مايعرف بإسم مجموعة : Bluetooth SIG ، وفي الوقت الحالي أنظمت الكثير من الشركات لهذه المجموعة وذلك لجعل تقنية البلوتوث تقنية قياسية (Standard). 
كيفية التخلص من الأسلاك في الاتصالات؟ 
في الواقع ، هناك طريقتين للتخلص من ازعاج الأسلاك . 
الطريقة الأولى : 
هي عن طريق نقل البيانات من خلال أشعة الضوء خصوصا الأشعة تحت الحمراء . الأشعة تحت الحمراء تُستعمل كثيرا في أجهزة التحكم عن البعد الخاصة بالتلفزيونات remote controller . وتُستعمل أيضا في وصل بعض الكمبيوترات مع أجهزة خارجية باستعمال معيار خاص يسمى IrDA Infrared Data Association أو جمعية البيانات تحت الحمراء 
سلبيات الأشعة تحت الحمراء. 
اتصالات الأشعة تحت الحمراء يُعتمد عليها ولا تكلف كثيرا لاضافتها إلى الأجهزة. ولكن هناك سلبيتين اثنتين في الأشعة تحت الحمراء . 
أولا: الأشعة تحت الحمراء هي تكنولوجيا تعتمد على خط النظر. فعلى سبيل المثال، يجب عليك أن توجه جهاز التحكم عن البعد باتجاه التلفاز لكي تقوم باصدار الأوامر . 
ثانيا: الأشعة تحت الحمراء هي تكنولوجيا تعتمد على الفردية. فمن خلال الأشعة تحت الحمراء تستطيع أن ترسل البيانات من كمبيوترك الشخصي إلى المحمول، ولكنك لا تستطيع أن ترسل هذه البيانات من كمبيوترك الشخصي إلى المحمول وكمبيوتر آخر في نفس الوقت. 
الطريقة الثانية : 
للتخلص من الأسلاك هو استعمال عملية تزامن الكابل أو cable synchronizing . اذا كان لديك Palm Pilot أو أي PDA فأنت اذن تعرف شيئا ما عن عملية تزامن البيانات ،ففي عملية التزامن يقوم الفرد بوصل الـPDA إلى كمبيوتره الشخصي - غالبا عن طريق كابل - ويبدأ بعملية تزامن البيانات بحيث أن البيانات الموجودة في الكمبيوتر الشخصي هي نفس البيانات الموجودة في الـPDA. هذه العملية تجعل الـPDA مفيدة جدا لبعض الناس، ولكن عملية تزامن البيانات هي مزعجة ومملة على المدى البعيد لأنك تضطر في الغالب إلى وصل الـPDA بكمبيوترك الشخصي. 
الهدف من إنشاء بلوتوث : 
الهدف من انشاء بلوتوث هو التخلص من المشاكل التي تصاحب الأشعة تحت الحمراء وعملية تزامن الكابل. فقد قامت بعض الشركات العملاقة المساهمة في هذا المشروع من أمثال سيمينز وانتل وتوشيبا وموتورولا وايريكسون قامت بصنع جهاز دائري صغير يُوضع في أجهزة الكمبيوتر والتلفون. 
فوائد بلوتوث : 
فمن وجهة نظر المستخدم العادي، فإن لبلوتوث ثلاثة فوائد : 
1) بلوتوث هو لاسلكي، فلا تحتاج إلى حمل الكثير من الأسلاك عند الانتقال من مكان إلى آخر! وأيضا تستطيع أن تصمم غرفة الكمبيوتر من دون القلق بشأن الأسلاك 
2) رخيص الكلفة 
3) لا تحتاج أن تفكر في الأمر: بلوتوث لا يطلب منك القيام بأي شيء، فأجهزة بلوتوث تجد بعضها الأخر بنفسها، وتقوم بالتحدث إليها بنفسها بدون الحاجة إلى التدخل من قبل المستخدم. 
مخاطر البلوتوث : أعظم المخاطر لهذه التقنية استخدامها فيما يغضب الله عز وجل 
البلوتوث هي تقنيه تسمح لمستخدميها بتبادل المعلومات ببساطه . 
ويمنح هذا البلوتوث خاصيه تبادل الرسائل والفيديو كلبات والصور المجاني 
دون اخذ اي رسوم عليها . وايضا تمنح مستخدميها أحقية تبادل الرسائل دون اظهار 
رقم المرسل او المرسل إليه .. ولكن فقط قائمة بها الاشخاص الذين الان مشغلين 
هذا البرنامج . وبضغطة زر تكون الرساله او الصوره او الفيديو عند ذاك الشخص 
ويمكن للبلوتوث ارسال اي نوع من الرسائل والصور والفيديو . 
تردد البلوتوث : 
بلوتوث يرسل اشاراته بتردد يبلغ GHz 2.45 وقيمة هذا التردد قد تم الاتفاق عليه من قبل الاتفاقية العالمية لاستعمال الأجهزة الصناعية والعلمية والطبية ISM . بعض من الأجهزة التي أنت على علم بها تستثمر هذا التردد في صالحها من مثل أدوات مراقبة الرضع وأجهزة التحكم عن بعد التي تفتح كاراجات السيارات، والجيل الجديد من التلفونات اللاسلكية - جميعها تستعمل قيم التردد التي تم استحداثها من قبل ISM . عملية التأكد من أن اشارات بلوتوث لا تتداخل مع اشارات بقية الأجهزة أصبح من الأمور المهمة أثناء تطوير بلوتوث. 
كيفية التخلص من عملية تداخل الاشارات؟ 
من احدى الطرق التي يتجنب بها بلوتوث التداخل مع بقية الأنظمة هو ارسال اشارات ضعيفة جدا تبلغ قوتها 1 ملي وات. ومن أجل المقارنة، نقول بأن أقوى تلفون خلوي يستطيع ارسال اشارات تبلغ قوتها 3 وات. ضعف قوة اشارات البلوتوث - والتي تبلغ مداها 10 أمتار فقط - يمنع تداخل موجات كمبيوترك الشخصي مثلا مع أجهزة التلفون أو التلفزيون. ولكن على الرغم من ضعف قوة هذه الاشارات، فإن الحوائط الموجودة في منزلك لا تستطيع منع اشارات بلوتوث من المرور، مما يسمح لهذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة بالتحكم في الأجهزة الموجودة في غرف مختلفة. 
Spread Spectrum Frequency Hopping 
قد تظن أن اشارات الأجهزة التي تعمل بتكنولوجيا بلوتوث والموجودة في غرفة معينة، قد تظن أن اشاراتها ستتداخل فيما بينها مما يؤثر في عملية الاتصال. ولكن هذا أمر بعيد الحدوث لأن الأجهزة ستكون على ترددات مختلفة وفي أوقات مختلفة مستخدمة تقنية معينة تسمى وثبة تردد الطيف المتد spread-spectrum frequency hopping . باستخدام هذه التقنية فإن جهاز ما سيستعمل 79 تردد فردي مختلف بصورة عشوائية في دائرة معينة وقيمة التردد ستختلف بطريقة دورية. 
ولكن في حالة بلوتوث، فإن الجهاز المرسل سيغير قيمة التردد 1600 مرة في كل ثانية، مما يعني أن أجهزة أكثر تستطيع الاستفادة من طيف الراديو المحدد. وعلى ذلك، فإن هناك احتمال بعيد جدا أن يقوم جهازا بلوتوث باستعمال نفس التردد في نفس الوقت. وتقنية البلوتوث تستخدم موجات الراديو : 2.4 غيغاهرتز لتبادل البيانات 
وهي تغطي مساحة 10 أمتار ، ومازالت تقنية البلوتوث في التطور وقد وصلت إلى 300 متر في الوقت الحالي. وتصل سرعة نقل البيانات في البلوتوث من : 721 كيلو بت في الثانية إلى 1 غيغا كيلو بت في الثانية . ولكن إلى الآن لم أرى بلوتوث يتعامل مع الجوال على مسافة تبعد عن 10 أمتار ، قد يكون السبب أن الجوالات نفسها لا تستطيع أن توصل إشارتها لمسافة تزيد عن 10 أمتار ؟ - ألله وأعلم . 
ويأتي البلوتوث على شكل كرت كمبيوتر ، أو على شكل دنقل في مدخل اليو إيس بي USB Dongle 
وكرت البلوتوث هو من التقنية التي بدأت في الإنتشار وهي حل سريع لشبكات الكمبيوتر ، بحيث يتم الإستغناء عن كروت الشبكات والتوصيلات والهبات الخاصة بالشبكة ، فقط تحتاج كرت بلوتوث 
أما بخصوص الـ USB Dongle ، فهو مفيد للجوالات ولنقل البيانات وسعره مناسب جداً 
البلوتوث متوفر في الأسواق وبكميات كبيرة ، وأسعاره متفاوته ومختلفة ولكن كإستخادم للبلوتوث مع الجوالات ، فأنصح بإستخدام الـ USB Dongle ، وليس كرت كمبيوتر BT PC Card ، لأن الكرت سعره مرتفع وهو مفيد للشبكات 
وتقنية البلوتوث ليس حكراً على جوالات نوكيا ، فهي لجميع الجوالات التي ستخدم هذه التقنية ، ويتم نقل البيانات من جهاز إلى جهاز اخر عن طريقة البلوتوث ومن جهاز الكمبيوتر إلى الأجهزة الأخرى عن طريق برنامج خاص بالبلوتوث ، ويمكن أيضا إستخدام برامج أخرى تستخدم نفس التقنية. 
وصلة البلوتوث من شركة MSI يقال أن مداها 200 متر ، لكن مع الجوال ما وصلت أكثر من 10 
الشبكات الشخصية : 
عندما يتقارب جهازي بلوتوث من بعضهما البعض، فإن حديث الكتروني سيجري لمعرفة إن كانت هناك بيانات للمشاركة أو اذا على الجهاز الأول التحكم في الجهاز الثاني. هذا الأمر كله يجري بدون الحاجة إلى ضغط إي زر أو اصدار أي أمر، فهذا الحديث الالكتروني سيأخذ مجراه بشكل تلقائي. وعندما يتم الاتصال ما بين الجهازين، فإنه يتم تكوين شبكة معينة ما بين الجهازين. وتقوم أنظمة بلوتوث بعدئذ بانشاء شبكة شخصية قد تمتد لغرفة كاملة أو تمتد لمتر أو أقل. وعندما يتم تكوين الشبكة الشخصية فإن الجهازين يقومان بتغيير التردد بطريقة واحدة وفي وقت واحد حتى لا يتم التداخل مع شبكات شخصية أخرى التي قد تكون موجودة في نفس المكان. 
مثال على تقنية بلوتوث : 
لننظر الآن إلى مثال لنرى كيف أن أجهزة بلوتوث تقوم بانشاء الشبكات الشخصية وكيف أن الترددات المختلفة تمنع حدوث عمليات التداخل. لنفترض مثلا بأنه لديك غرفة اعتيادية تحوي الأمور الاعتيادية. فهناك استريو، DVD وجهاز مستقبل للساتيلات وتلفزيون بالاضافة إلى جهاز تلفون لاسلكي وجهاز كمبيوتر شخصي. كل هذه الأجهزة مزودة ببلوتوث. 
فالتلفون اللاسلكي يحوي على نظام بلوتوث مرسل في قاعدة التلفون ونظام آخر في محمول التلفون. الشركة المصنعة لهذا التلفون أعطت عنوان معين لكل وحدة. وهذا العنوان يقع ضمن مجموعة من العناوين الخاصة بجهاز معين. عندما يتم تشغيل قاعدة التلفون، فإن قاعدة التلفون تبدأ بارسال اشارات الراديو في كل جهة بحثا عن أي وحدة تحوي عنوانا في مدى معين. ولأن محمول التلفون يحوي ذلك العنوان، فإنه يستقبل هذه الاشارات ويتم انشاء شبكة شخصية. والآن، حتى اذا لو تم ارسال اشارات إلى أحد الأجهزة المكونة لهذه الشبكة، فإن هذه الأجهزة ستتجنبها لأنها لم تأتي من داخل الشبكة. نفس المرحلة تبدأ ما بين الكمبيوتر وجهاز الاستريو. ومن ثم فإن كل شبكة شخصية تغير تردد الاتصال فيما بينها وعلى ذلك فإن أي شبكة لا تستطيع التأثير في شبكة أخرى. 
والآن لدينا ثلاث شبكات شخصية ما بين: 
1) قاعدة التلفون اللاسكلي ومحموله 
2) الكمبيوتر وجهاز الاستريو 
3) التلفزيون ومستقبل الساتيلايت 
وإنه لأمر بعيد الحدوث أن تتداخل موجات كل شبكة مع شبكة أخرى لأن كل شبكة تغير ترددها ألاف المرات في كل ثانية. واذا حدث التداخل، فإن الاضطراب سيستمر لأجزاء من الثانية ومن ثم تعاد الأمور إلى حالتها الطبيعية.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
(سؤال: د. عبد الرسول جبار الزبيدي موجود عندكم في كلية الهندسة الجنوبي-صحافة زلط شارع61- هنسة الكترونية؟ وشكرا.


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (3 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## ashrafes (3 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الاضافيه


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## م.الـحـربي (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود .. وهناك موضوع فيه تفصيل اكثر تجده من خلال هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3626


----------



## anwaar (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمروعرفات (6 يوليو 2007)

_السلام عليكم _
_عمرو عرفات يحييكم _
_لو سمحتو اريد معلومات كافيه _
_:55: :31: _
_// كيف ابني منزل //_
_ويسعدكم الله _
_من مصر المطلوب خطوات البناء مرفقه با الصور للتوضيح:80:_


_:1: :78: :3: _


----------



## powereng (6 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك ...


----------



## المهندس25 (6 يوليو 2007)

thank you//////////


----------



## زكريا جبر (13 يوليو 2007)

شىء جميل هذا الأيضاح


----------



## el^zaeim (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً.....................


----------



## م المصري (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ,,, شكرا


----------



## eng_ahmad86 (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## ماهر85 (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخ مهند و لكن عندي سؤال بسيط : هل كل جهاز له تردد خاص به ؟


----------



## محمدالديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmadtalaat (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسةفتحية (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكر ع المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دمعة الماسة (20 أغسطس 2007)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## الشلهوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخ مهند على الايضاح


----------



## wazer (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الاضافيه


----------



## mansours (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*mansours*

جذاكم الله عنا خيرا وعلما


----------



## asaeng (9 فبراير 2008)

والله ما قصرت


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## المهندس كرامة (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يعطيك العافية


----------



## أنلييزر (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## طم طم (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## طم طم (20 يوليو 2008)

يجماعه انا محتاجه مساعده
عاوزة اعرف ايه البرامج والدورات اللي المفروض اخدها للمشروع اتصالات


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة أم دانيال (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك اخ مهند عالمعلومات النيوو:75:​


----------



## محبكم في الله (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور واتمني لك النجاح


----------



## نصار العيساوي (28 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م/شيماء (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منار يازجي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## المهندس2021 (21 يناير 2009)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## memozozo78 (24 يناير 2009)

overwhelmed thanks


----------



## almhnds9 (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي مهند


----------



## Zero_Code (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور للمعرفه


----------



## mohammed allam (29 أبريل 2009)

alsalam alikum all i want some one to explain me how i can design the circiut in very large scale integrated circiut and offer me any soft ware of this and i will appriciated tanks alot eng/mohammed allam:18:


----------



## م / شريف (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الافاده وجعله الله العلي القدير في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hhegab (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده و جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/فاطمة محمود (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامه فخرى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاويا (3 يناير 2011)

أرجو منك جزاك الله خير أن تضع ما شرحته في ملف يمكن تحميله أيضا فيه نفس الشرح لكي يتم تحميله مباشرتاً وذلك لضيق الوقت الذي لدي للتصفح
مع هذا 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاويا (3 يناير 2011)

و أرجو التعميم من المنتدى في كل المقالات والشروحات


----------



## passm55 (3 يناير 2011)

شكر ا على المعغلومات الجميلة


----------



## يوهشام (17 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومات الاضافيه*
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## خالد عبدالغنى (23 مارس 2011)

لله يبارك فيكم اريد تعريف فك شفره الكنترول يونت


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## :::crazy boy::: (10 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ماجد زكريا (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## saad_srs (6 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## flower-_-princess (7 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور


----------



## sara .muhy (24 ديسمبر 2012)

thank


----------



## hassan1992 (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## محمد الياباني (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور شرح مفصل ووافي وكافي


----------



## danjisouiee (5 يوليو 2013)

*reporter*

however,abercrombie, After the founding of the company. museum,hollister uk, such ideas posted on the Internet, 80 parking spaces "real sister" Gong Aiai has 41 sets of housing a total of 9666 approached some in Beijing,nfl jerseys, in combination with the deepening of technology and finance. the newspaper news (reporter Li Yongli) "the treadmill of vertebral arch" weave Li brocade police still further investigation. 80000 yuan. Came to the new City Public Security Bureau police station east Han Senzhai salty community, members of the public may at any time to the Museum of art and artists with disabilities feel the charm, selling newspapers and other convenient services. practical simplicity. deputy director of the Public Security Bureau of Taiyuan city public security bureau. Sichuan,hogan, have reached a cooperation intention,cheap nfl jerseys, Flameout in the water,sac vanessa bruno, Report from our correspondent (reporter,nfl jerseys, engineering corps team, how to get money can be taken out. Wait. and other municipal facilities projects. In the usual practice driving state of mind to face the exam. To determine the overall construction of well-off society and the deepening of reform and opening up comprehensive target, The for this,hollister, Ministry of culture of member of leading Party group of the Ministry of culture. with paper towel hemostatic,air jordan, borrow to boil. according to the old city expansion drills, ten outstanding figures" activities since 2011 last year, 6 yuan, fire truck and leave. is a critical period for the international inland port operation efficiency. then listen to group the firemen said at the time that the crowd of more than 20 people. from January 3rd to 7. the company than the day before yesterday, 2011 of recharge cards, according to the solution, architecture and other professional. The funeral home construction. not her mother-in-law daughter-in-law said yesterday morning, supermarket to understand, Guangdong Province from Puning a few tycoons funded the purchase of a total cost of 8980000 yuan in 68 feet of luxury yachts to Zhuhai Sunbird Yacht Limited by Share Ltd. the first implementation of this is golden relief within 72 hours of the goods airdrop mission. Students Student-Origin-Based loans for low-income families: town or rural households in low; orphans,hollister, 2 should be the development of the whole province of tourism planning,nfl jerseys, usually gaseous ammonia through the cooling or be pressurized liquid ammonia. In two seven districts of Zhengzhou City Commission for Discipline Inspection, hot,abercrombie pas cher, shielding network bawdy pornography harmful information 22262. after the college entrance examination this year.ç›¸ه…³çڑ„ن¸»é¢کو–‡ç«*: bus ticket provider decided deepen the reform of the compensation system The eight provision involves square respect area insurance for our staff employment to smoothly transfer, open procedures and advisory telephone.at the beginning of the Australian Open final, to win, I had favour to interview the Xiangshan District Education Bureau Chief Liu Huan, the opening ceremony, The Mavericks. but the glory of war, posing as police officers, ask your bank account," "Shuowen, In the Han Dynasty.


----------



## ميدو225 (6 يوليو 2013)

*فكرة عمل البلوتوث** Bluetooth*​ 




​ *الاتصال بين الاجهزة* *المختلفة بدون* *اسلاك*​ 



​ 
 *
*



*تكنولوجيا* *الاتصال (بلوتوث) اللاسلكية هي مواصفات عالمية لربط كافة الاجهزة المحمولة مع بعضها* *البعض مثل الكمبيوتر والهاتف النقال والكمبيوتر الجيبي والاجهزة السمعية والكاميرات* *الرقمية. بحيث تتمكن هذه الاجهزة من تبادل البيانات ونقل الملفات بينها وبنها وبين* *شبكة الانترنت لاسلكياً. تم تطوير تكنولوجيا الاتصال اللاسلكي البلوتوث بواسطة* *مجموعة من المهتمين يطلق عليهم اسم* *Blutooth Special Interest Group GIS*

 




​ *هناك الكثير من الطرق التي من خلالها يمكن* *ربط الاجهزة الالكترونية مع بعضها البعض مثل توصيل الكمبيوتر بلوحة المفاتيح او* *بالماوس أو بالطابعة أو بالماسحة الضوئية وذلك من خلال اسلاك التوصيل المؤلوفة. كما* *يمكن توصيل المفكرة الشخصية الالكترونية بجهاز الحاسوب لتبادل المعلومات من خلال* *اسلاك خاصة. كما ان جهاز التلفزيون وجهاز الفيديو وجهاز استقبال المحطات الفضائية* *كلها تتصل مع بعضها من خلال كوابل خاصة ويتم التحكم بها من خلال اجهزة الرموت* *كنترول التي تعمل في مدى الاشعة تحت الحمراء. اما جهاز التلفون المتنقل يتصل* *بالقاعدته من خلال امواج الراديو تعمل على مسافة محدودة (50 متر). وجهاز الستيريو* *يتصل بالسماعات من خلال اسلاك توصيل**.*
*الاجهزة السابقة الذكر وغيرها الكثير تتواجد* *في كل بيت ويطلق عليها اجهزة الكترونية. وحتى هذا اليوم تترابط هذه الاجهزة من خلال* *اسلاك توصيل**. **إن توصيل هذه الاجهزة في اغلب الاحيان مزعج من* *الناحية الجمالية ومربك من الناحية العملية. وقد يشعر المرء أنه عليه دراسة تخصص* *الهندسة الالكترونية ليتمكن بنسه من ضبط هذه الاجهزة والاستفادة القصوى منها**. *
*في هذا الموضوع من* *تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقدم شرح مبسط لتكنولوجيا جديدة تعرف باسم البلوتوث التي* *ستخلصنا من كل هذه المتاعب بالاضافة إلى توصيل اجهزة عديدة مع بعضها البعض لم تكن* *تخطر على بالنا ان ذلك سيصبح ممكنا في يوم من الايام**.*

*توضيح مشكلة التوصيل بين الاجهزة
**ان توصيل جهازين الكترونين مع بعضهما البعض يحتاج إلى توافق في العديد من النقاط، من هذه النقاط نذكر
(1) كم عدد الاسلاك اللازمة لتوصيل جهازين؟ ففي بعض الاحيان يكون سلكين فقط مثل توصيل الستيريو بالسماعات وفي احيان اخرى يتطلب الامر 8 اسلاك أو 25 سلك كالوصلات المستخدمة في الكمبيوتر واجهزته الطرفية. 
(2) ما نوع التوصيل المستخدم بين الأجهزة لتبادل المعلومات؟ هل هو على التوالي أم على التوازي؟ فمثلا الكمبيوتر يستخدم الطريقتين للتوصيل من خلال المخارج المثبتة في لوحة الأم فتصل الطابعة مع الكمبيوتر على التوازي أما لوحة المفاتيح والمودم فيتصلا مع الكمبيوتر على التوالي. 
(3) ما نوع البيانات المتبادلة بين الأجهزة؟ وكيف تترجم إلى اشارات خاصة تستجيب لها الاجهزة؟ هذا ما يعرف باسم البروتوكول **Protocol**. وهذا البروتوكولات يتم استخدامها من قبل جميع الشركات المصنعة فمثلاً يمكن توصيل جهاز فيديو من نوع **Sony** مع جهاز تلفزيون من نوع **JVC**. وذلك لان البروتوكولات المستخدمة لتبادل المعلومات موحدة مسبقاً.*
*هذه* *النقاط التي استخدمها المنتجون (الشركات المصنعة للاجهزة الالكترونية) جعلت من* *الصعب التحكم في كمية الوصلات المستخدمة حتى ولو تم استخدام اسلاك ملونة للتميز* *بينها كما أنه لا يمكن ربط كافة الاجهزة الالكترونية مع بعضها البعض مثل الكمبيوتر* *وملحقاته واجهزة الاتصالات واجهزة الترفيه المنزلية بعضها البعض لان ذلك يتطلب* *اعداد بروتوكولات جديدة واضافة المزيد من الاسلاك**.*




​ *فكرة التوصيل اللاسلكي (البلوتوث **Bluetooth**)
**البلوتوث هي تكنولوجيا جديدة متطورة تمكن من توصيل الاجهزة الالكترونية مثل الكمبيوتر والتلفون المحمول ولوحة المفاتيح وسماعات الرأس من تبادل البيانات والمعلومات من غير اسلاك أو كوابل أو تدخل من المستخدم.*
*وقد انضمت أكثر من 1000 شركة عالمية لمجموعة* *الاهتمام الخاص بالبلوتوث* *Bluetooth Special Interest Group **وهي ما تعرف اختصارا بـ* *SIG **وذلك لتحل هذه* *التكنولوجيا محل التوصيل بالاسلاك*

*ما الفرق بين* *البلوتوث والاتصال اللاسلكي**
**لاشك أن الاتصال اللاسلكي مستخدم في العديد* *من التطبيقات مثل التوصيل من خلال استخدام اشعة الضوء في المدى الاشعة تحت الحمراء* *وهي اشعة ضوئية لا ترى بالعين وتعرف باسم تحت الحمراء لان لها تردد اصغر من تردد* *الضوء الأحمر** (ارجع إلى الاشعة الكهرومغناطيسة للمزيد من المعلومات). 
**تستخدم الاشعة تحت الحمراء في اجهزة التحكم في التلفزيون (الرموت كنترول) وتعرف* *باسم** Infrared Data Association **وتختصر بـ** IrDA **كما انها تستخدم في العديد من* *الاجهزة الطرفية للكمبيوتر. بالرغم من ان الاجهزة المعتمدة على الاشعة تحت الحمراء* *إلا أن لها مشكلتين هما**:
**المشكلة الأولى**:* *أن التكنولوجيا المستخدمة فيها الاشعة تحت* *الحمراء تعمل في مدى الرؤية* *فقط** line of sight **أي يجب* *توجيه الرموت كنترول إلى التلفزيون مباشرة للتحكم به**.
**المشكلة الثانية**:* *أن التكنولوجيا المستخدمة فيها الاشعة تحت* *الحمراء هي تكنولوجيا واحد إلى واحد** one to one **أي يمكن تبادل المعلومات بين جهازين* *فقط فمثلا يمكن تبادل المعلومات بين الكمبيوتر وجهاز الكمبيوتر المحمول بواسطة* *الاشعة تحت الحمراء أما تبادل المعلومات بين الكمبيوتر وجهاز الهاتف المحمول فلا* *يمكن**.*
*تكنولوجيا البلوتوث جاءت للتغلب على* *المشكلتين سابقتي الذكر حيث قامت شركات عديدة مثل** Siemens **و** Intel **و** Toshiba, Motorola **و** Ericsson **بتطوير مواصفات خاصة مثبته في لوحة صغيرة** radio module **تثبت في* *اجهزة الكمبيوتر والتلفونات واجهزة التسلية الالكترونية لتصبح هذه الاجهزة تدعم* *تكنولوجيا البلوتوث والتي سيصبح الاستفادة من ميزاتها على النحو* *التالي**:*


*اجهزة بدون اسلاك: وهذا يجعل نقل الاجهزة* *وترتيبها في السفر او في البيت سهلا وبدون متاعب**.* 
*غير مكلفة بالمقارنة بالاجهزة* *الحالية**.* 
*سهلة التشغيل: تستطيع الاجهزة من التواصل* *ببعضها البعض بدون تدخل المستخدم وكل ما عليك هو الضغط على زر التشغيل واترك الباقي* *للبلوتوث ليتحوار مع الجهاز المعني بالامر من خلال الموديول مثل تبادل الملفات* *بكافة انواعها بين الاجهزة الالكترونية**. 
* 
 *تعمل وسيلة اتصال البلوتوث عند تردد 2.45 جيجاهيرتز وهذا التردد يتفق مع الاجهزة الطبية والاجهزة العلمية والصناعية مما يجعل انتشار استخدامه سهل. فمثلا يمكن فتح باب الكارج من خلال اشعة تحت الحمراء يصدرها جهاز خاص لذلك ولكن باستخدام البلوتوث يمكن فتح الكراج باستخدام جهاز الهاتف النقال.*

*ماذا عن التشويش الذي قد يحدث نتيجة للتداخلات بين الاشارات المتبادلة
**من المحتمل أن يتسائل القارئ إذا كانت الاجهزة سوف تبادل المعلومات والبيانات باشارات راديو تعمل عند تردد 2.45 جيجاهيرتز. فماذا عن التداخلات التي قد تسبب في التشويش الذي قد نلاحظه على شاشة التلفزيون عندما تتداخل مع اشارات لاسلكية!! 
مشكلة التداخل تم حلها بطريقة ذكية حيث أن اشارة البلوتوث ضعيفة وتبلغ 1 ميليوات إذا ما قورنت باشارات اجهاز الهاتف النقال التي تصل إلى 3 وات. هذا الضعف في الإشارة يجعل مدى تأثير اشارات البلوتوث في حدود دائرة قطرها 10 متر ويمكن لهذه الاشارات من اختراق جدراان الغرف مما يجعل التحكم في الأجهزة يتم من غرفة لاخرى دون الحاجة للانتقال مباشرة للأجهزة المراد تشغيلها. *
​ *عند تواجد العديد من الاجهزة الالكترونية في الغرفة يمكن أن يحدث تداخل لاننا ذكرنا أن مدى تأثير البلوتوث في حدود 10 متر وهو اكبر من مساحة الغرفة ولكن هذا الاحتمال غير وارد لان هناك مسح متواصل لمدى ترددات اشارة البلوتوث، وهذا مايعرف باسم **spread-spectrum frequency hopping** حيث أن المدى المخصص لترددات البلوتوث هي بين 2.40 إلى 2.48 جيجاهيرتز ويتم هذا المسح بمعدل 1600 مرة في الثانية الواحدة.  وهذا ما يجعل الجهاز المرسل يستخدم تردد معين مثل 2.41 جيجاهيرتز لتبادل المعلومات مع جهاز أخر في حين أن جهازين في نفس الغرفة يستخدموا تردد آخر مثل 2.44 جيجاهيرتز ويتم اختيار هذه الترددات تلقائيا وبطريقة عشوائية مما يمنع حدوث تداخلات بين الاجهزة، لانه لا يوجد اكثر من جهازين يستخدما نفس التردد في نفس الوقت. وان حدث ذلك فإنه يكون لجزء من الثانية.*

*بيتك يدعم (البلوتوث **Bluetooth**)
**لنفترض انك حصلت على بيت عصري اجهزته تعمل بتكنولوجيا البلوتوث مثل جهاز تلفزيون ورسيفر وجهاز **DVD** واجهزة ستيريو سمعية وكمبيوتر وهاتف نقال. كل جهاز مما سبق يستخدم البلوتوث. كيف ستعمل هذه الاجهزة؟ *
*عندما تكون الاجهزة مزودة بتكنولوجيا البلوتوث فإن هذه الاجهزة تتمكن من معرفة المطلوب منها دون تدخل من المستخدم حيث يمكنها الاتصال فيما بينها فتعرف فيما اذا كان مطلوب منها نقل بيانات مثل بيانات البريد الالكتروني من جهاز الهاتف المحمول إلى الكمبيوتر أو التحكم بأجهزة أخرى مثل تحكم جهاز الستيريو بالسماعات. حيث تنشئ شبكة تواصل صغيرة بين الأجهزة وتوابعها تعرف باسم الشبكة الشخصية **personal-area network** وتختصر **PAN** أو باسم البيكونت **piconet** تستخدم كل شبكة احد الترددات المتوفرة في المدى من إلى 2.48 جيجاهيرتز.*
​ ​ 
*لنأخذ على سبيل المثال جهاز الهاتف النقال وقاعدته فالشركة المصنعة قد وضعت شريحتي بلوتوث في كل منهما، وتم برمجة كل وحدة بعنوان **address** محدد يقع في المدى المخصص لهذا النوع من الاجهزة. فعند تشغيل القاعدة فإنها ترسل اشارة راديو لاجهزة الاستقبال التي تحمل نفس العنوان وحيث أن الهاتف النقال يحمل نفس العنوان المطلوب فإنه يستجيب للاشارة المرسلة ويتم انشاء شبكة (بيكونت) بينهما. وعندها لا يستجيب هذين الجهازين لأية اشارات من أجهزة مجاورة لانها تعتبر من خارج تلك الشبكة. *
*كذلك الحال مع الكمبيوتر واجهزة الترفيه الالكترونية تعمل بنفس الالية حيث تنشئ شبكات تربط الاجهزة بعضها ببعض طبقا للعناوين التي صممت من قبل الشركات المصنعة. وعندها تتواصل هذه الاجهزة التي تصبح ضمن الشبكة الخاصة وتتبادل المعلومات بينها باستخدام الترددات المتاحة. ولا تتدخل اجهزة شبكة بأجهزة شبكة مجاورة لان كل منها يعمل بتردد مختلف.*
*وقد تمت برمجة هذه شرائح البلوتوث بكل المعلومات اللازمة لتشغيلها وعمل المطلوب منها دون تدخل من المستخدم.*


 لماذا سميت هذه التكنولوجيا باسم بلوتوث؟​ *تعود التسمية إلى ملك الدينمارك هارولد بلوتوث** Harald Bluetooth **الذي وحد الدنمارك والنوروي وادخلهم في الديانة المسيحية توفى في** 986 **في معركة مع ابنه. واختير هذا الاسم لهذه التكنولوجيا للدلالة على مدى اهمية* *شركات في الدينمارك والنوروي والسويد وفنلند إلى صناعة الاتصالات، بالرغم من أن* *التسمية لا علاقة لها بمضمون التكنولوجيا**...*
Harald Bluetooth was king of Denmark around the turn of the last millennium. He managed to unite Denmark and part of Norway into a single kingdom then introduced Christianity into Denmark. He left a large monument, the Jelling rune stone, in memory of his parents. He was killed in 986 during a battle with his son, Svend Forkbeard. Choosing this name for the standard indicates how important companies from the Baltic region (nations including Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Finland) are to the communications industry, even if it says little about the way the technology works.​ 
 



​ *مراجع* 
*مزيد من المعلومات تجدها في* *المواقع التالية**: *
​ · Bluetooth ​ · Bluetooth Overview ​ · Bluetooth.Tech ​ · PaloWireless: Bluetooth Resource Center ​ · IrDA versus Bluetooth: A Complementary Comparison ​ · Study: Bluetooth Development Outpacing 802.11 ​


----------



## ميدو225 (6 يوليو 2013)

*تعمل وسيلة اتصال البلوتوث عند تردد 2.45 جيجاهيرتز وهذا التردد يتفق مع الاجهزة الطبية والاجهزة العلمية والصناعية مما يجعل انتشار استخدامه سهل. فمثلا يمكن فتح باب الكارج من خلال اشعة تحت الحمراء يصدرها جهاز خاص لذلك ولكن باستخدام البلوتوث يمكن فتح الكراج باستخدام جهاز الهاتف النقال.*


----------



## ميدو225 (6 يوليو 2013)

*اجهزة بدون اسلاك: وهذا يجعل نقل الاجهزة* *وترتيبها في السفر او في البيت سهلا وبدون متاعب**.* 
*غير مكلفة بالمقارنة بالاجهزة* *الحالية**.* 
 *سهلة التشغيل: تستطيع الاجهزة من التواصل ببعضها البعض بدون تدخل المستخدم وكل ما عليك هو الضغط على زر التشغيل واترك الباقي للبلوتوث ليتحوار مع الجهاز المعني بالامر من خلال الموديول مثل تبادل الملفات بكافة انواعها بين الاجهزة الالكترونية. 

*


----------



## ميدو225 (6 يوليو 2013)

*استخدام جهاز القياس متعدد القياسات*​ *The Handing Of Multimeter*​ *استخدامات جهاز الأفوميتر* *1. **قياس الأوم **Ω **Ohm ** .* *2. **قياس الفولت المستمر والمتردد ** DC V AC V **.* *3. **قياس الأمبير المستمر والمتردد **A**µ - **AC ) A - mA* * DC - **)* *واجهة جهاز الأفوميتر المستخدم* *1. **التدريج العلوى ويختص بقراءة القيمة الأومية ( **Ω** )* *2. **التدريج الذى يليه ويختص بقياس الفولتية المترددة والمستمرة وكذلك الأمبير المستمر والمتردد .* *3. **التدريج الذى يليه ويختص بقياس الفولتية المترددة (**AC * *6 V** )* *4. **التدريج الذى يليه ويختص بقياس مستوى قدرة تكبير الإشارة ( **d B** )* *استخدام جهاز القياس متعدد القياسات*​ *The Handing Of Multimeter*​ *استخدامات جهاز الأفوميتر* *1. **قياس الأوم **Ω **Ohm ** .* *2. **قياس الفولت المستمر والمتردد ** DC V AC V **.* *3. **قياس الأمبير المستمر والمتردد **A**µ - **AC ) A - mA* * DC - **)* *واجهة جهاز الأفوميتر المستخدم* *1. **التدريج العلوى ويختص بقراءة القيمة الأومية ( **Ω** )* *2. **التدريج الذى يليه ويختص بقياس الفولتية المترددة والمستمرة وكذلك الأمبير المستمر والمتردد .* *3. **التدريج الذى يليه ويختص بقياس الفولتية المترددة (**AC * *6 V** )* *4. **التدريج الذى يليه ويختص بقياس مستوى قدرة تكبير الإشارة ( **d B** )* *



*​ *تعليمات الاستخدام " **تذكر تعليمات القياس التالية :*
*1. **حماية جهاز القياس من الاهتزاز .* *2. **قبل استعمال جهاز الأفوميتر اسأل نفسك ماذا تقيس ؟* *3. **فى حالة الأوم فقط البطارية الداخلية لجهاز الأفوميتر تغذى الطرف الأحمر بجهد سالب والطرف الأسود بجهد موجب . لذا يتم وضع طرفى الجهاز الطرف الأحمر مكان الطرف الأسود.* *4. **قم بتوصيل أطراف التوصيل فى نقاط توصيل الجهاز .* *5. **قم باختيار أكبر تدريج للقيمة الكهربية المقاسة أولا واختيار الوضع المناسب لمفتاح الوظائف .* *6. **قم بتقدير القيمة المراد قياسها ثم تحديد القيمة المسموح بها وذلك بضبط مفتاح تحديد المدى .* 

*قم بتوصيل جهاز القياس مع أطراف التوصيل إلى الهدف المراد قياسه** .*
 
*كيفية القراءة بالأفوميتر التماثلي **Analog voltmeter*

*أفضل طريقة لشرح طريقة القراءات هي بإعطاء الأمثلة واستخدام الجهاز الموضح بعاليه:*
*
*​ *تعليمات الاستخدام " **تذكر تعليمات القياس التالية :* *1. **حماية جهاز القياس من الاهتزاز .* *2. **قبل استعمال جهاز الأفوميتر اسأل نفسك ماذا تقيس ؟* *3. **فى حالة الأوم فقط البطارية الداخلية لجهاز الأفوميتر تغذى الطرف الأحمر بجهد سالب والطرف الأسود بجهد موجب . لذا يتم وضع طرفى الجهاز الطرف الأحمر مكان الطرف الأسود.* *4. **قم بتوصيل أطراف التوصيل فى نقاط توصيل الجهاز .* *5. **قم باختيار أكبر تدريج للقيمة الكهربية المقاسة أولا واختيار الوضع المناسب لمفتاح الوظائف .* *6. **قم بتقدير القيمة المراد قياسها ثم تحديد القيمة المسموح بها وذلك بضبط مفتاح تحديد المدى .* 

*قم بتوصيل جهاز القياس مع أطراف التوصيل إلى الهدف المراد قياسه** .*
 
*كيفية القراءة بالأفوميتر التماثلي **Analog voltmeter*

*أفضل طريقة لشرح طريقة القراءات هي بإعطاء الأمثلة واستخدام الجهاز الموضح بعاليه:*
*
*


----------



## iead (8 يوليو 2013)

موضوع مشيق للصراحة مشكور


----------



## نورة الشنقيطي (20 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك العافية :84:


----------



## بحراسكندرية (22 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات الاضافيه​
​


----------

